# Plague Doctor Mask Tutorial



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

I just wrote up a quick tutorial for our Plague Doctor mask on the Vex FX blog.
http://www.vexfx.com/blog/2012/02/plague-doctor-mask-tutorial/

The tutorial covers the basic steps involved in creating this type of mask. While this tutorial is specific to the Plague Doctor Mask, these techniques can be applied to creating other styles of masks, costume pieces, and props.

Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. I've always loved those.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

It is a fun style. I hope to expand on the character in the future.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice job on the tutorial short, sweet and very informative. The mask looks great!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice job. I like how the site is coming along too.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks! I hope to create other tutorial in the near future. Next one will probably be on the skull corpsing technique I use.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

This is great! I'm doing about a quarter mile long scarecrow set for my haunt with about 20+ different scarecrow dummys and actors. I like the bird-ish look to this and I think a variation of it would work out awesome as "the crow master" character I wanted to do. Thanks! By the way, thanks for participating in my daily trivia for the Haunting Experience, I'm glad someone else is as big of a horror fan as me on that page.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Like the format of the tutorial—short and to the point. Good progress images too.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

@HauntArmada: A scarecrow twist on a plague doctor mask would be amazing. You could really take it in an interesting and unique direction with that theme. Thanks for posting the trivia questions, it's been fun. And I know how hard i can be to get engagement going on facebook, and I'm always down to help others in the haunt community.

@Sawtooth Jack: Thanks! I tried to keep it short and not ramble on too long. Taking progress and on-set pictures is something I often forget to do. I'm trying to get better at that!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's my version for this year.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

